# marbled cons



## fishfanatic46 (Nov 19, 2010)

anyone know where i can find marble convicts in the gta thanks.


----------



## fishfanatic46 (Nov 19, 2010)

anyone come on.......bump


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Finatics Aquarium has 1.5" marbled convict for $2 each.


----------



## fishfanatic46 (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks for the info where is finatics located?


----------

